# Carpet Cleaning



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Just looking for some advice on how to remove what I think is an oil stain from a carpet. The carpet is pretty robust - the manufacturer states you can use bleach on it ! 

All advice appreciated


Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Brake cleaner or petrol will work (test in a inconspicuous area first)


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Try a good APC.

We use KC Greenstar in our Bissell carpet cleaner and it works a treat. :thumb:

Good luck with removing the stain.

Andy.


----------

